# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Beehive Webcam

## Neils

http://explore.org/#!/live-cams/play...y-bee-hive-cam

Looks to be on an automated cycle from the bottom of a hive in a hollowed out log in Germany.

Winter perhaps isn't the best time to link to it, but it's fascinating none the less.

There's also a hive entrance cam, but it's not active at the moment:
http://explore.org/#!/live-cams/play...nding-zone-cam

----------

